# Yao Ming done for the season with a broken left foot



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Yao Ming done for the season with broken left foot*

Perhaps this is for the best, thanks for a great season Yao.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i guess this means that pau is better than yao.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Let's just hope this doesn't have any effect on anything other than this season.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Is he gonna suck when he comes back? At least we dont have to try to lose anymore.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

And I was just thinking, Houston's lineup is going to look pretty similar to an NBDL team with Yao out.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

He better not be affected beyond the season by this broken foot. Or else I'll hate Deron Williams forever. (That's whose foot he stepped on)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Was he going to play for China in the offseason??
Atleast he can rest now and we get a better draft pick.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jworth said:


> Let's just hope this doesn't have any effect on anything other than this season.


this does not look serious. But I think he can take advantage of it to have more rest in summer.

Edit: I didn't read it carefully. So his foot was broken? OMG, I thought it's just another sprain


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Not good, wish he will have another monster come back the next season. I would love to see him become better everything after injuries. like last time. 
So shut down Yao Ming the rest of the Season, get some more heeling time. I have no idea about the China part, is he still playing for the Chinese with a broken foot?
See ya next season big guy. have a nice summer.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this really sucks. i hate injuries. As a Heat fan i can sort of relate to what you guys are going through. I wish you guys nothing but luck next year, its safe to say that injuries robbed you guys of this season.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

cornholio said:


> Was he going to play for China in the offseason??
> Atleast he can rest now and we get a better draft pick.


yes, for the World Championships and the "Stankovic Continental Champions Cup"


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3785162.html



> April 10, 2006, 9:34PM
> Yao injures foot, leaves game in first quarter
> 
> Associated Press
> ...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Was he going to play for China in the offseason??
> Atleast he can rest now and we get a better draft pick.



This makes me wonder if his foot is actually all that hurt or the organization is taking advantage of this situation to keep from from playing in china once more.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

we'll be set for next season no worries


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I really don't want him to play for China this off-season. I understand his dedication to China, but we need you here to rest, big guy!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I really don't want him to play for China this off-season. I understand his dedication to China, but we need you here to rest, big guy!


that does not depend on him. I think the CBA has some contract with the Rockets which guarantees Yao will play for Chinese national team in summer.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

A broken foot! That could be bad. Many people suffer a permanent loss in mobility after breaking a foot. Didn't Yao say that he used to be able to jump much higher until he broke his foot twice?

Great season for him, though. Showed some character. If he recovers well and continues to play like this, he'll be a perennial MVP candidate.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> A broken foot! That could be bad. Many people suffer a permanent loss in mobility after breaking a foot. Didn't Yao say that he used to be able to jump much higher until he broke his foot twice?
> 
> Great season for him, though. Showed some character. If he recovers well and continues to play like this, he'll be a perennial MVP candidate.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Imagine if he never broke his foot. 40 inch vertical!


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Imagine if he never broke his foot. 40 inch vertical!


Yao with a 40 inch vertical = dunk from 3pt line!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Foot injuries are always potentially serious for centers. The is conjuring bad associations with Bill Walton.

Hopefully this has no effect beyond this season.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Didn't Yao say that he used to be able to jump much higher until he broke his foot twice?


Yeah, he was quite athletic in his first 2 seaons in CBA before his achilles' tendon got injuried twice.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> this really sucks. i hate injuries. As a Heat fan i can sort of relate to what you guys are going through. I wish you guys nothing but luck next year, its safe to say that injuries robbed you guys of this season.


thanks man!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

on a side note, now this just gives him time to rest, work on his upper body some more, and possibly not have to go over seas and play


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


>


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

> Houston lost Yao late in the first period. The Chinese star said Utah's Mehmet Okur kicked him on the side of the foot, but he tried to play through the pain for a few minutes before it became too much. He left the game 44 seconds after converting a three-point play and finished with five points, two rebounds and a block in 8:31.


It was Okur who kicked Yao in the foot. :curse: 
But on a lighter note, since Yao was able to walk on it for a few minutes, it doesn't look TOO bad. If he can manage to stay off the foot for a good month or two, he's golden.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> that does not depend on him. I think the CBA has some contract with the Rockets which guarantees Yao will play for Chinese national team in summer.


 The CBA can't force him to play. They would be really stupid to force him to play before he is fully recovered. Maybe this will be a blessing in disguise, and he can get some rest, like the toe injury.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

And Team Yao just said this injury is very serious and it will take *at least*2-3 months for him to recover. Originally Yao planned to stay in the US for one month to rehab and train before he comes back to China and train with his Chinese national team teammates. But now who knows


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

And Team Yao just said this injury is very serious and it will take *at least* 2-3 months for him to recover. Originally Yao planned to stay in the US for one month to rehab and train before he comes back to China and train with his Chinese national team teammates. But now who knows


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn... if this affects yao's playing it will be terrible for the rockets.. but if it improves his playing like the toe surgery did .. then playoffs for sure next year barring any injurys

i have a feeling rockets can make the finals


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> And Team Yao just said this injury is very serious and it will take at least 2-3 months for him to recover. Originally Yao planned to stay in the US for one month to rehab and train before he comes back to China and train with his Chinese national team teammates. But now who knows


Maybe they said that just to make sure Yao won't have to play internationally this summer.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> And Team Yao just said this injury is very serious and it will take *at least* 2-3 months for him to recover. Originally Yao planned to stay in the US for one month to rehab and train before he comes back to China and train with his Chinese national team teammates. But now who knows


Three months means he'll likely lose some strength and conditioning. He may have to spend the rest of the offseason after that just trying to get back into shape rather than focusing on improving his game as would be ideal.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

seems impossible someone that big with those tree trunk legs can brake an ankle...

he should be fine tho. brake's are not that bad of an injury. muscle tears and spasms however...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok let's hope this will be another off-season of rehab and resting for Yao then....

Thanks for a great Season Yao


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Well this is great we got another injured player, thanks for the season Yao


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

chn353 said:


> damn... if this affects yao's playing it will be terrible for the rockets.. but if it improves his playing like the toe surgery did .. then playoffs for sure next year barring any injurys
> 
> i have a feeling rockets can make the finals



NOOO!!! Whyd u mention the finals??? You're going to jinx us... look what happpened this year, we got jinxed!!

I say nobody ever mentions us going to the finals next year until we actually make it to the finals.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> seems impossible someone that big with those tree trunk legs can brake an ankle...
> 
> he should be fine tho. brake's are not that bad of an injury. muscle tears and spasms however...


someone that big carrying a team with extended minutes? the possibility of injury goes up. Ask Tmac


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This is good news in an NBA Draft sort of way. Yao gets a thorough exam on his foot today to determine the true extent of the injury. Probably not to bad since no one deemed it necessary for him to get it done last night.

Yao can get some extra rest this year and come back next year bigger and more dominant.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> seems impossible someone that big with those tree trunk legs can brake an ankle...
> 
> he should be fine tho. brake's are not that bad of an injury. muscle tears and spasms however...


 The bigger they are, the harder they fall...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

No worries as long as the fracture can be healed. Hope this does not happen during the next season,never again!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Man, sorry guys. I was really pulling for the Rockets this season, even though you signed the hated Derek "sissy" Anderson  . At the beginning of the year, I thought they could be a real power in the west. First McGrady, and now this. OUCH! 

Here's to next year!
:cheers:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> He better not be affected beyond the season by this broken foot. Or else I'll hate Deron Williams forever. (That's whose foot he stepped on)


Andre Kirilenko's foot, actually, or so says _The Salt Lake Tribune_--and that's what it looked like on the replays. Yao himself says he thinks it happened when Memo Okur accidentally kicked him fighting for position.

Laurie


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

> And Team Yao just said this injury is very serious and it will take at least 2-3 months for him to recover. Originally Yao planned to stay in the US for one month to rehab and train before he comes back to China and train with his Chinese national team teammates. But now who knows


Wait, who's Team Yao? Did you hear this from a reliable source?


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Maybe they said that just to make sure Yao won't have to play internationally this summer.


FIBA headline:
11/04/2006
CHN - Yao breaks foot 
11/04/2006
CHN - Wang back in China


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Wait, who's Team Yao? Did you hear this from a reliable source?


"Team Yao" is a small group of advisers and Yao's marketing team, which include agent Bill Duffy and Bill Sanders of BDA Sports Management, Yao's advisor Erik Zhang (a University of Chicago MBA student who is also a distant relative of Yao's) and John Huizinga, the deputy dean of the University of Chicago's Graduate School of Business etc

the profiles of Team Yao members


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Team Yao"..LoL!!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Was he going to play for China in the offseason??
> Atleast he can rest now and we get a better draft pick.


If there's any upside or silverlining in Yao Ming breaking his foot I guess that would be it. He finally gets to rest in the summer and won't have to push anything probably til like August or something, which is when we would want him to start working out.

Yes I don't think we have to worry about MN or GS getting a higher pick than us in the draft, we just moved even deeper into the lottery, most likely now btn a 5-8pk which is great! 
Hello Lemarcus Alderidge, Roby, Roy, Carney, Gay, or Morrison? :clap: Welcome to the Rockets guys LOL :biggrin: 

p.s. sorry JJ Red  it wasn't meant to be. (Yes I like JJ, just don't think he's what we _really need _ right now...)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hopefully it won't affect his play. So who's taking the shots now? Luther Head?


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Can't even keep the team healthy at the end of the season... Here's to the NBA Draft :cheers:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kisstherim, are those reliable quotes from Team Yao? That would be terrible. I was banking on Yao getting a consistent deep jumper this offseason, something that would easily allow him to average 25 ppg next year with TMac.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Houston..We have a problem." 
no worries, the "basketball gods" wouldnt let Yao end up like Bill Walton...hopefully.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> "Houston..We have a problem."
> no worries, the "basketball gods" wouldnt let Yao end up like Bill Walton...hopefully.


I don't know. They've seemed pretty pissed at Houston lately.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

wow theres alot of speculation about who actually did break yao's foot lol

theres memut okur who apparently kick yao's foot
krilenko(doubt it was him cause his a good bloke) who stepped on yao's foot
and deron williams, whose foot yao apparently landed on


the mystery is.. who is it actually


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Kisstherim, are those reliable quotes from Team Yao? That would be terrible. I was banking on Yao getting a consistent deep jumper this offseason, something that would easily allow him to average 25 ppg next year with TMac.


it's from Sina, they contacted Team Yao yesterday. I think this article is quite reliable. (As I said before, the criticism of Sina's reliability mainly results from that Sina uses various sources, many of which have a habit of making up stories, but the news from Sina itself are actually very reliable in most cases. )

Here's the translation (paraphrase) of Pryuen:

http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2006-04-11/12542154557.shtml



> According to Team Yao, the injury will take at least 2 to 3 months to recuperate.
> 
> Previously the off-season plan for Yao Ming was
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2405641 



> Houston Rockets center Yao Ming will have surgery this weekend on his broken left foot, and the injury could take four to six months to heal, general manager Carroll Dawson said Tuesday.
> 
> The 7-foot-6 Yao was hurt in the first quarter of an 85-83 loss to Utah on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> the injury could take four to six months to heal, general manager Carroll Dawson said Tuesday.


:no:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

If worse comes to worse, he would barely be 100% the start of next season.

Why Yao? Why, of all people, does it have to be Yao?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This can end REALLY badly for us. He can have the surgery, and knowing Yao, he will want to represent his country in the World Championships. Then, on his not fully healed foot, he would grind out two months of strenuous basketball and possibly damage the foot beyond repair. Then, he will come back to Houston with a lingering foot injury and no summer conditioning.  

Another worry of mine is that if the injury is chronic, and he is never fully 100%, the public would not hear of it. He would probably not perform like he did this year, and Yao-haters would be all over him with negativity and harsh words. 

We can only cross our fingers...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> This can end REALLY badly for us. He can have the surgery, and knowing Yao, he will want to represent his country in the World Championships. Then, on his not fully healed foot, he would grind out two months of strenuous basketball and possibly damage the foot beyond repair. Then, he will come back to Houston with a lingering foot injury and no summer conditioning.
> 
> Another worry of mine is that if the injury is chronic, and he is never fully 100%, the public would not hear of it. He would probably not perform like he did this year, and Yao-haters would be all over him with negativity and harsh words.
> 
> We can only cross our fingers...


nah. id be MORE worried if its a sprain. with just a brake, he wont do anything til the cast is off which pretty much means its healed.

its kinda weird, but broken bones usually are better than sprains, which can last hella long. how many times do u ever hear somebody reaggrevating a broken bone? hardly ever. tears and sprains however are a different story...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

oh man can this honestly get any worse, hopefully when we verse the Wolves Ricky and KG arent healthy yet


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> nah. id be MORE worried if its a sprain. with just a brake, he wont do anything til the cast is off which pretty much means its healed.


I think he may have surgery rather than put it in a cast. Leaving it in a cast to heal would take forever.

I already said this, but if it takes long to heal, he is going to be badly out of shape by the time the season starts.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry for the bad luck guys.

But at least if you want to look for a bright you can at least be glad that it happened this year. The team was already going nowhere this year, so if it had to happen then it's better to happen this April instead of a different April when you might've been looking toward the playoffs.

Plus maybe this will allow him to get some extra rest over the summer. Although it does suck that it happened just as Yao seemed to be finding his game on the court. If everything goes right for him he should still have time at the end of summer to get back to doing some conditioning work and pick up his game where he left off this year.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Update: Shanghai Sports Channel just contacted Team Yao, they denied the 4-6 months claim and said 8-12 weeks is enough.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Get Well Soon!!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Update: Shanghai Sports Channel just contacted Team Yao, they denied the 4-6 months claim and said 8-12 weeks is enough.


Propaganda! I think it's quite obvious that they are going to rush Yao back into playing basketball for the Chinese National Team. I hate to be pessimistic, but something smells fishy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Propaganda! I think it's quite obvious that they are going to rush Yao back into playing basketball for the Chinese National Team. I hate to be pessimistic, but something smells fishy.


actually the vice president of CBA had said that he didn't believe it would take 4~6 months for Yao to recover and he suspected the AP writer (the AP news that Yao's out for 4-6 months) might have misunderstood the situation. 

I just hope the CBA better not rush Yao back out there during the summer which will actually do more good to the CBA. After all, 2008 Olympics is more important than this World championships, but I doubt the CBA officers will ever understand this simple fact. After all their own short-term interests are always the main concerns.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn Chinese Team..they should let him take his time!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> "I played pretty good after the toe surgery when I came back," Yao said. "I (averaged) 20 (points) and 10 (rebounds). So maybe this is the best thing for me. When I come back, maybe I'll be stronger."


Sounds kinda like Obi wan Kenobi.... "If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could ever imagine"


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3788382.html



> "I was pretty depressed this morning," Dawson said. "It was one of the worst mornings I had in a long time. I thought, 'This is getting ridiculous.' Last night, watching the game, I actually fell off the couch. I could not believe that one. It's been kind of depressing. But we'll get by this.
> 
> "You get kind of numb after a while. I'm looking at the positive. Next season, we'll get everybody well. We'll get things done this summer with the draft and in free agency. I like the makeup of our team if it's healthy. I think we're going to be healthy next year."


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3788382.html





> Yao, who missed two games in his first three seasons but 21 this year after surgery on a toe infection in December, *is expected to need four to six months before resuming workouts*, Rockets general manager Carroll Dawson said Tuesday. The surgery on Friday will set a bone, and a pin will be inserted to help with healing.


I know I'm late on the 4-6 months thing but... horrible, horrible news. Lots of stars have come back strong from this injury, but I worry about his mental confidence sitting on a couch for such a long time. Physically you know he is going to work himself into form throughout the early part of the season. What a nightmare of a season.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I know I'm late on the 4-6 months thing but... horrible, horrible news. Lots of stars have come back strong from this injury, but I worry about his mental confidence *sitting on a couch for such a long time. *Physically you know he is going to work himself into form throughout the early part of the season. What a nightmare of a season.


at least he finally got some time to play WOW online 

there was a interview by Shanghai sports channel the other day in which the reporter asked him:"now that this season is over, what's your plan now?" Yao reacted " Plan? Of course I will be playing WOW" 

he said he was playing the character of TROLLS and had reached the max-level 60. lol


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> at least he finally got some time to play WOW online
> 
> there was a interview by Shanghai sports channel the other day in which the reporter asked him:"now that this season is over, what's your plan now?" Yao reacted " Plan? Of course I will be playing WOW"
> 
> he said he was playing the character of TROLLS and had reached the max-level 60. lol


:rotf:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> actually the vice president of CBA had said that he didn't believe it would take 4~6 months for Yao to recover and he suspected the AP writer (the AP news that Yao's out for 4-6 months) might have misunderstood the situation.
> 
> I just hope the CBA better not rush Yao back out there during the summer which will actually do more good to the CBA. After all, 2008 Olympics is more important than this World championships, but I doubt the CBA officers will ever understand this simple fact. After all their own short-term interests are always the main concerns.


How can you actually believe this nonsense from the president of the CBA? Let's see, he "believes" that it would not take 4-6 months for Yao's foot to heal. This "belief" is based on what exactly? The fact that he has seen the injury first hand and had a trained physician examine it? He's coming up with this bullsht from his office 3000 miles away. If you were going to believe a *reliable* source, Carroll Dawson and the Rockets organization take the cake. 
It isn't the AP writer who pulled the dates out of his a$s. In other articles, Carroll Dawson was QUOTED in saying it would take that amount of time. Unless the journalists are utterly incapable of recording quotes, it's safe to assume that sources close to Yao state that his injury takes him out of action for the entire summer. 

However, this isn't to say that the Rockets organization do not have ulterior motives. It is obviously beneficial for them to force Yao to stay, injury or not. But, at the end of the day, I simply don't trust the Chinese National Basketball organization and its lack of foresight.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> How can you actually believe this nonsense from the president of the CBA? Let's see, he "believes" that it would not take 4-6 months for Yao's foot to heal. This "belief" is based on what exactly? The fact that he has seen the injury first hand and had a trained physician examine it? He's coming up with this bullsht from his office 3000 miles away. If you were going to believe a *reliable* source, Carroll Dawson and the Rockets organization take the cake.
> It isn't the AP writer who pulled the dates out of his a$s. In other articles, Carroll Dawson was QUOTED in saying it would take that amount of time. Unless the journalists are utterly incapable of recording quotes, it's safe to assume that sources close to Yao state that his injury takes him out of action for the entire summer.
> 
> However, this isn't to say that the Rockets organization do not have ulterior motives. It is obviously beneficial for them to force Yao to stay, injury or not. But, at the end of the day, I simply don't trust the Chinese National Basketball organization and its lack of foresight.


That comes from a famous estimation based on Chinese medicine. Well, the "100 days" he quoted just means it'll take a lot of time for a man to fully heal, but he also takes it literally, which is doubtful.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

According to The Houston Chronicle, Yao will undergo surgery on his left foot this Friday, and he's expected to need four to six months before continuing workouts. That means Yao will be back and ready to go when Houston's training camp starts in October, but a summer spent in the World Championships for China is very unlikely.

Link to article


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

without yao there isnt a chinese national team.. yao i think scored 39 pts against new zealand while the next highest scorer was 8. i think he also pulled down like 20 something boards


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I think he may have surgery rather than put it in a cast. Leaving it in a cast to heal would take forever.
> 
> I already said this, but if it takes long to heal, he is going to be badly out of shape by the time the season starts.


yes, you are right


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> How can you actually believe this nonsense from the president of the CBA? Let's see, he "believes" that it would not take 4-6 months for Yao's foot to heal. This "belief" is based on what exactly? The fact that he has seen the injury first hand and had a trained physician examine it? He's coming up with this bullsht from his office 3000 miles away. If you were going to believe a *reliable* source, Carroll Dawson and the Rockets organization take the cake.
> It isn't the AP writer who pulled the dates out of his a$s. In other articles, Carroll Dawson was QUOTED in saying it would take that amount of time. Unless the journalists are utterly incapable of recording quotes, it's safe to assume that sources close to Yao state that his injury takes him out of action for the entire summer.


that Vice president of the CBA said: the AP writer might have misheard what CD said.  

when I read that, I was also like "what the…"


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> That comes from a famous estimation based on Chinese medicine. Well, the "100 days" he quoted just means it'll take a lot of time for a man to fully heal, but he also takes it literally, which is doubtful.


yeah, he quoted a Chinese idiom which says it takes about 100 days to recover when u break your bones or tendons.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> yeah, he quoted a Chinese idiom which says it takes about 100 days to recover when u break your bones or tendons.


I'm sure he'll quote any Chinese idiom that is convenient for his purposes. Not every break is the same, and not every person is the same. If they allow Yao to further injure his foot, they can burn in hell.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I'm sure he'll quote any Chinese idiom that is convenient for his purposes. Not every break is the same, and not every person is the same. If they allow Yao to further injure his foot, they can burn in hell.


I just read the comments on that news (u can comment on every news in Sina), and someone wrote (translation): "what's this CBA officer's judgement based on? Why doesn't he do some test on himself before he talks BS? Let's just break this *******'s bones and see if he can recover in '6-8 weeks' "

(that CBA officer "expected" Yao to recover in 6-8 weeks)


:clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I just read the comments on that news (u can comment on every news in Sina), and someone wrote (translation): "what's this CBA officer's judgement based on? Why doesn't he do some test on himself before he talks BS? Let's just break this *******'s bones and see if he can recover in '8-12 weeks' "
> 
> :clap:


they are probably just being pissy that its been 2 straight summer's where yao gets to a break. the guy is probably in denial that the NBA is a bigger deal than the CBA. i am certain though that the guy shouldnt be spewing bull ****.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

oh yeah, i forgot the reason i came into this thread. This eliminates any chance yao has of working with hakeem this summer.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> without yao there isnt a chinese national team.. yao i think scored 39 pts against new zealand while the next highest scorer was 8. i think he also pulled down like 20 something boards


 39 points and 13 rebounds. He scored more than half of the team's points. Amazing game, and I was able to watch it. 

Anyway, I think that right now Yao won't go back to play internationally unless he's really ready. For one thing, I don't think that the CBA officials will be able to force him. After all, he didn't play in the Asian Games, which took place late last year, and instead went to training camp for the Rockets. Maybe he will want to go back before he's ready, but I think that Yeam Yao would be better than that.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I just read the comments on that news (u can comment on every news in Sina), and someone wrote (translation): "what's this CBA officer's judgement based on? Why doesn't he do some test on himself before he talks BS? Let's just break this *******'s bones and see if he can recover in '6-8 weeks' "
> 
> (that CBA officer "expected" Yao to recover in 6-8 weeks)
> 
> ...


Wait who said this? Whoever it is, he's got the right mindset. 6-8 weeks my as$...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Wait who said this? Whoever it is, he's got the right mindset. 6-8 weeks my as$...


that's just a normal poster there.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> 39 points and 13 rebounds. He scored more than half of the team's points. Amazing game, and I was able to watch it.
> 
> Anyway, I think that right now Yao won't go back to play internationally unless he's really ready. For one thing, I don't think that the CBA officials will be able to force him. After all, he didn't play in the Asian Games, which took place late last year, and instead went to training camp for the Rockets. Maybe he will want to go back before he's ready, but I think that Yeam Yao would be better than that.


After the "Wang Zhizhi event", Chinese bball players playing aborad are allowed not to play Asian games and Asian Championships, but they *must* play Olympic games and World Championships.

Anyway, I doubt the CBA offcials can really force Yao to do anything now, considering his international fame. But Yao's loyalty to the Chinese national team is quite strong. If he could do anything to help he would. So who knows if he'll be playing

BTW, u watched the game China Vs New Zealand? :banana: that's the craziest Yao game I've ever wacthed. I had never seen Yao being so furious before that.

Edit: u said "Asian Games"? There was no Asian Games last year, it's gonna be in this year. And Yao did play the Asian Championships last year when he just came back from the surgery.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> BTW, u watched the game China Vs New Zealand? :banana: that's the craziest Yao game I've ever watched. I had never seen Yao being so furious before that.


Best game I've ever seen Yao play. I think one time he made like three three-point plays in a row. So surprised to see the shove he made.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Best game I've ever seen Yao play. I think one time he made like three three-point plays in a row. So surprised to see the shove he made.


yeah, those consecutive three-point plays were all made when being double/triple/quad-teamed. He still managed to scored like 23 pts in 10 mins in the 3rd Q.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> oh yeah, i forgot the reason i came into this thread. This eliminates any chance yao has of working with hakeem this summer.


That's the coach Houston needs for Yao and the rest of the guys in the post. Not Pat.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

according to Sina, Yao has undergone the surgery about 1 hour ago, Team Yao will declare more information later

Update: 



> Yao has surgery to repair broken left foot bone
> Associated Press
> 
> HOUSTON -- Houston Rockets center Yao Ming had surgery Friday to repair a broken bone in his left foot, the team said.
> ...



Update 2: 

Team Yao: it's not likely that Yao can recover in 4 months, so he probably won't make the World Championships


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> That's the coach Houston needs for Yao and the rest of the guys in the post. Not Pat.


 Kareem has said before that he _wants_ to coach Yao. Yet no followup. So he goes to coach Emeka (waste of effort, incidentally).


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> yeah, those consecutive three-point plays were all made when being double/triple/quad-teamed. He still managed to scored like 23 pts in 10 mins in the 3rd Q.


 And did you watch that game on Pearl? That was about the only good game I saw. They showed too many archery or kayaking competitions, but too little of the important competitions.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> And did you watch that game on Pearl? That was about the only good game I saw. They showed too many archery or kayaking competitions, but too little of the important competitions.


I watched it on CCTV-5. But I watched the basketball semi-final game--USA Vs. Argentina on Pearl cuz CCTV didn't broadcast this game. 

Archery or kayaking? :rofl: that sucks


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I watched it on CCTV-5. But I watched the basketball semi-final game--USA Vs. Argentina on Pearl cuz CCTV didn't broadcast this game.
> 
> Archery or kayaking? :rofl: that sucks


 What made it worse was that the English announcers knew absolutely nothing about archery or kayaking. I don't know what the Chinese announcers were like, but the English guys were horrible.

Hong Kong announcers, English or Chinese, are always bad, it seems.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> What made it worse was that the English announcers knew absolutely nothing about archery or kayaking. I don't know what the Chinese announcers were like, but the English guys were horrible.
> 
> Hong Kong announcers, English or Chinese, are always bad, it seems.


but the girl on ESPN Hong Kong is kinda hot :biggrin: 

sorry, way off-topic


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3795500.html



> *Yao has surgery*
> 
> Rockets center Yao Ming underwent successful surgery on Friday to repair a clean break of the fifth metatarsal bone in his left foot.
> 
> ...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3795500.html


Everytime I see a Bill Walton comparison, I get queasy.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> but the girl on ESPN Hong Kong is kinda hot :biggrin:
> 
> sorry, way off-topic


 Lisa Cheung or something like that? Ugh, I think hate the way she talks. I get the very strong impression she doesn't know what she's talking about.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Lisa Cheung or something like that? Ugh, I hate the way she talks. I get the very strong impression she doesn't know what she's talking about.


(This is Hong-Kong only discussion).


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Lisa Cheung or something like that? Ugh, I think hate the way she talks. I get the very strong impression she doesn't know what she's talking about.


I have no ideas what her name is. But it's true that she does not know much about bball


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

By the way, do you live in Hong Kong, or on the mainland?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> By the way, do you live in Hong Kong, or on the mainland?


mainland, I thought u had already known that :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Great news:

CBA has allowed Yao *not* to play the World Championships and the coaching staff is planning for the case of his absence already.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Great news:
> 
> CBA has allowed Yao *not* to play the World Championships!


 Now the question is whether Yao will or not.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Now the question is whether Yao will or not.


actually Yao just said in an interview that he still wanted badly to play WC and he himself felt that it would not take 4 months for his foot to fully recover.

http://sports.sohu.com/20060416/n242825307.shtml (in Chinese)


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> actually Yao just said in an interview that he still wanted badly to play WC and he himself felt that it would not take 4 months for his foot to fully recover.
> 
> http://sports.sohu.com/20060416/n242825307.shtml (in Chinese)


 Now that I know that the CBA won't force Yao, my only worry is that Yao himself will be shortsighted and try to play before his broken bone is fully healed. Unfortunately, I wouldn't be surprised if that happened. I support Yao's patriotism, but sometimes it's a bit much.


----------

